# Chevy Corvette C6 Z06



## AlexCruise (Nov 29, 2013)

I got a chance to shoot a clients ride for the 3rd time in a row and each time pictures are coming out better and better.

Shots:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Jan 1, 2014)

#4 is my fav


----------



## tirediron (Jan 1, 2014)

I like 3 & 4, but I think overall, these would have been much stronger had you used a polarizing filter to knock down some of the reflections.


----------

